

Geotooth: universal location tracking of Bluetooth devices - bnewbold
http://geotooth.com/Home/HowItWorks

======
polarrat
Seriously!!

Just because there is a remotest chance that some person will actually know of
this website and even remotest chance that that person who knows this website
remembers this when that person stumbles upon a unidentified mobile phone and
upload that data and the ultimate remotest chance that that phone is mine.

And for this, I have to reveal my accurately reveal my location.

Has this geotooth developer got no other better things to do than this?

